# Function Brighten eyes in LR4.2



## markorel (Feb 22, 2013)

Hello all,

I used to work with LR4.1 until yesterday : I installed LR4.3, but was obliged to desintall it because the brush tool could work anyway.
Now, I have installed instead LR4.2, but I've just realized that the "Brighten eyes" tool is now absent from this version.

Did I make a mistake? Does someone know where can I find this tool on LR4.2?

If this tool does is not available anymore within LR4.2, does someone know how to back to LR 4.1 (alas, I've done a lot of work today with LR4.2 : is there is any risk to lose all my developments?)?

Thank you for your friendly answer.

Jerome


----------



## Tony Jay (Feb 23, 2013)

Hi Markorel.

I think there may be a problem with terminology here since there is no "Brighten eyes" function.
I can only think that you may be referring to the tool that fixes "red eyes".
However, it may be best if you provide us with a screenshot to show us what is missing.

Look forward to hearing from you.

Tony Jay


----------



## RikkFlohr (Feb 23, 2013)

Perhaps you are looking for the Iris Enhance Adjustment Brush?


----------



## cfransw (Feb 24, 2013)

Brighten Eyes is a downloaded preset of "LR Killing Tips" Do you have "Store Presets with Catalog" under "Preferences " unchecked? Otherwise "Brighten Eyes" brush settings under PV2012 are Exp 0,64 Clar -45 Sat -64 then click little triangles  right of Brighten Eyes and click "Save current settings as a new preset"


----------



## Tony Jay (Feb 24, 2013)

cfransw said:


> Brighten Eyes is a downloaded preset of "LR Killing Tips" Do you have "Store Presets with Catalog" under "Preferences " unchecked? Otherwise "Brighten Eyes" brush settings under PV2012 are Exp 0,64 Clar -45 Sat -64 then click little triangles  right of Brighten Eyes and click "Save current settings as a new preset"



Aha, makes a little more sense.
BTW could the source be "LR Killer tips"?

Tony Jay


----------



## cfransw (Feb 24, 2013)

yeah ,you're right ,killing me softly ! By the way application of these presets written for an older Process Version can have a substantial different effect when applied under PV2012.


----------

